# Mr



## Vern(1) (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi. I'm retired living in middle Tennessee & am thinking of visiting Loutro, Crete.
My visit is primarily to check out this island to see if I would be happy to move to
Loutro. I'm single and in good health and love the sun and outdoors. I'd like to 
have some "spot on" info about Crete, and Loutro in particular. Anybody out there
who can email me info? I would deeply appreciate any input and guidance.
Hope to hear from someone. Vern


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

You'll probably get some help from the members on here but you might also want to try some Crete forums, such as: 

Living in Crete

Loutro Forum, Travel Discussion for Loutro, Greece – TripAdvisor


----------

